# HipWitch Audio Devlog #3 - Walking in Loops (Video Game soundtrack work in progress)



## Yogevs (Jan 25, 2021)

I started a new audio devlog for the video game soundtrack I'm currently working on.
I'm planning to post these in real time (one every couple of weeks?) and I hope people will find these interesting.

This is my first ever videocast so I would love some honest feedback (good and bad).

If you are up for some thick Israeli accent - give it a watch !


----------



## Yogevs (Feb 8, 2021)

Second audio dev-blog for Codename: Hipwitch is all about trying to satisfy my ego instead of what the game actually needs... Give it a watch!


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for posting Yogevs. Its message (keep it simple stupid- lol) is something I am currently struggling to adopt in my own music work; so, you are timely. 

Audio levels: There is some issue with the levels between your voice-over and the music: your voice gets buried by the music causing me to strain to catch what you are saying. I am no audio expert but would suggest trying out different compression settings so the music level dips whenever you say something; or, crank the volume knob on your mic. Again, not an expert here... 

Overall I enjoyed watching as I am curious what music game developers deal with to create their product. 

Cheers from Canada!


----------



## Yogevs (Feb 23, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Thanks for posting Yogevs. Its message (keep it simple stupid- lol) is something I am currently struggling to adopt in my own music work; so, you are timely.
> 
> Audio levels: There is some issue with the levels between your voice-over and the music: your voice gets buried by the music causing me to strain to catch what you are saying. I am no audio expert but would suggest trying out different compression settings so the music level dips whenever you say something; or, crank the volume knob on your mic. Again, not an expert here...
> 
> ...


That is great! Thanks for viewing and for the great feedback.

I have been hearing the feedback about my voice level from a few people now. I think it's mostly about me getting over myself and stop being scared about putting my voice front and centre.

The third episode will be released later this week and I'll make sure my voice will be loud and clear.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 23, 2021)

Cool. Frankly, you are a braver soul than many (me included) so keep it going.


----------



## Yogevs (Mar 8, 2021)

Genius title, I know, for my third audio devlog. The "Walking around" music for codename: Hipwitch is finally finished and I go through the different parts, instruments and musical ideas.


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 10, 2021)

At what stage does a sound fx track get added? And, who creates it?

I watched part of a gameplay video for Gareth's Cokers' Ori and the Blind Forest and there is a whole world of SFX on top of his score in order to mimic the game play action. Is this done by a different person separate from the composer? 

Not a gamer so I am curious to know how this fits in the game dev process.


----------



## Yogevs (Mar 11, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> At what stage does a sound fx track get added? And, who creates it?
> 
> I watched part of a gameplay video for Gareth's Cokers' Ori and the Blind Forest and there is a whole world of SFX on top of his score in order to mimic the game play action. Is this done by a different person separate from the composer?
> 
> Not a gamer so I am curious to know how this fits in the game dev process.


That's a good question. I think that question is not very relevant for this specific game.
It is not an action game and there will probably not be much additional sound effects (if any at all).
For an action game - it's probably a good idea for the composer and the sound effects person to be in contact to make sure they are not going over each other.

Sometimes it is a different person - sometimes (and it is very common for indie games) it is the same person. To be honest, as this is not my main job I'm a bit more picky with what games I work on so I say from the start I'm not interested in doing sound. Just music.


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you. 

TBH I had all games reduced to the gamer clicks during gameplay then gets a sound fx along with the music background. I am not a gamer so it is good to learn this is not so for all games. 

I shall explore non-action game walkthroughs to see the differences since my peek at Ori and the Blind Forest showed a busy sound production.

One thing I found revealing from your videos: how much mileage you can get from the plug-ins which I have already on my machine = another surprise for me. 

Cheers til next time, Bill


----------



## Yogevs (Mar 11, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Thank you.
> 
> TBH I had all games reduced to the gamer clicks during gameplay then gets a sound fx along with the music background. I am not a gamer so it is good to learn this is not so for all games.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is actually a point I was trying to repeat. Most of us are kind of addicted to buying new instruments and sounds without even exploring the sounds we already own. Labs is just a treasure and it's all free.


----------

